# San Diego area?



## DougP (Jun 11, 2004)

My new job is taking me to San Diego at the end of June. Any groups in the area looking for gamers?


----------



## oat (Jun 21, 2004)

I am a GM in San Diego.  Let me know what games and style you play.


----------



## Kazzy (Jun 30, 2004)

My husband and I host a game in Escondido CA, just north of San Diego.  And we're looking for some new players.  Reply here if you're still looking for a San Diego game.


----------



## Chulainn (Jun 30, 2004)

*You might want to check out....*

You might want to check out....
"Local San Diego Gamer" web site 

Good people and Lots of games!


----------



## DougP (Jul 9, 2004)

Kazzy, we finished our move and I'm ready to join a group. I'm living in Poway so Escondido isn't too far. If you still have room I'd like to check out your game. Where/when/ what game?

I'm mostly interested in a 3.x D&D game, but I've played many others over the last 20 years so I'm flexible.

DougP


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Doug,

We mainly play D&D 3.5, with a little of the old 3.0 and house rules mixed in.  Right now I'm running a campaign in Iron Kingdoms.  We've also played Starwars in the past and we are planning to do some Modern d20 soon.  

We play every Saturday from 2pm till 10 or 11pm.  

If that sounds good send me an email here tila at sbcglobal.net, (replace the at with the @ symbol I already get too much spam trying to avoid more.)


----------



## DougP (Jul 13, 2004)

Mail sent, thanks.


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 15, 2004)

Having trouble emailing you I guess the server your email is with is down or something.  Do you have another email?  If not I'll keep trying.


----------



## DougP (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry about that. Verizon messed up my account when I moved and they are not being very helpful about fixing it. Try me at ddpalmer at speakeasy dot net.


----------

